# Movie posters



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

If anyone needs some movie posters for the theater... check out Woot today... It is described below! Not sure if good deal or not but they look nice.

_
Movie Posters On Canvas

It's not a true home theater without the "coming soon" hallway. Also you need a popcorn machine._


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

These look pretty cool, but you're limited to the movies they offer. There's a huge thread over on AVS about creating these yourself. There are even people who've tested the different fabrics offered for acoustic transparency and people are building DIY acoustic treatments with the posters they've had printed. http://www.avsforum.com/forum/19-de...inted-movie-poster-acoustic-panels-cheap.html

I might add, though, that I really like the muted color palette used in some of those on Woot. Nice art.


----------



## Tedd (Feb 2, 2007)

Another option is to use digital images with a rotated hdtv. Host the images on an usb jump drive and use 
the hdtv's internal media player to display posters. 





 shows this simple approach in action, using a 43" 1080P hdtv. 

So far I have about 6,000 posters at 1080x1600.


----------

